

Any startups in Utah hiring? - format997

I checked the July job listing post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719028) and saw that at least one company in Utah (ClickLock) was hiring. Just checking to see if there are more Utah startups looking for hackers.
======
jordanjwoods
Check out siliconslopes.com -- their job section generally highlights a lot of
the startup jobs. Pretty sure that DOMO (www.domo.com) is hiring (they are
Josh James', founder of Omniture, new thing).

~~~
format997
Thanks, I'll check that out too.

------
noomerikal
I saw these guys had a couple posts - <http://bigcartel.com/about>

~~~
format997
Thanks. I'll give them a look.

